# Diffuse/Flat vs Spot/Dramatic



## DurocShark (Oct 11, 2008)

What lighting do ya'll prefer for pen photography? 

I used the same pen under different lighting conditions for this comparison.

Diffuse:






Spot:






I think the diffuse is more accurate and provides more detail, but I think the dramatic lighting makes the pen more attractive.

How do you pros (and non-pros too!!!) feel?


----------



## markgum (Oct 11, 2008)

I think the diffused light does a better job of showing the pen. However, the spot does add a neat view. The black parts of the pen kind-of gets lost in both photos.  but this is just my 2 cents worth.  I would have to say the spot is my favorite.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree with Mark.  It would be interesting to see pictures of the pens with the same backgrounds and props but with the different lighting.


----------



## altaciii (Oct 11, 2008)

They are both good pics to me.  If I have to choose, mmmmm, the spot.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 11, 2008)

They both have the same backdrop. Different prop because I forgot what a PITA it is to get the pen to stand up against the leather box. 

I'm just playing around with lighting and exposures. A product photographer friend of mine insists that there should never be any shadows. True for pure product photography, but I think our pens aren't really "products".


----------



## JimB (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the spot better but it's not a fair comparison with them positioned differently and with different props.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 12, 2008)

Both seem a little under exposed to me.  Seems like you need more lite to make them really come to life and show all the detail.


----------

